# one step forward



## jimc5423 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello again.

Yesterday I managed to connect to the corporate firewall, access a server on the LAN and perform a device update using a web interface. This is going to be a huge tool for our FEs in the field who will need to do this themselves over the weekend and don't have access to wifi for their laptops.
The only caveat is ever since doing this the phone continuously reboots if it is not connected to power or a usb port on my laptop. It rebooted at least 10 times on my 20 minute drive home. I think the problem might be related to the apps that prevent it from going in to sleep mode, because once the display blanks out the phone resets continuosly.
The other problem I haven't been able to figure out is the device sits there in "obtaining IP address" forever from an access point I have already logged in to and sitting right over my head. The same on the AP in my house. It works fine with my laptop. I wish there was a DHCP release/renew command.
I am uninstalling apps one at a time until I find the one causing the problem. I hate to just give in and reload everything.
I have searched for the rebooting problem and it doesn't seem to be specific to Infinity.


----------

